# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νέα μαμά κοκατιλ

## ChazyChaz

Καλησπέρα! Με λένε Αγάπη είχα ξανακάνει θέμα πριν καιρό γιατί είχα ένα μπατζι το οποίο δυστυχώς έφυγε.... σε λίγο καιρό θα αποκτήσω το πρώτο μου κοκατιλ και ήθελα να ρωτησω εάν το κλουβί που μου άρεσε είναι καλό!

----------


## amastro

Καλησπέρα Αγάπη.
Άφησα μόνο τη φωτογραφία του κλουβιού στο ποστ σου 
και έσβησα τα υπόλοιπα που μπορεί να θεωρηθούν διαφήμιση.
Οι διαστάσεις του 76x46x91cm φαίνονται μια χαρά για κοκατίλ.

----------


## ChazyChaz

Αααα ωραια! Ευχαριστώ! Μήπως να κοιτούσα κάτι σε πιο μεγάλο; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ChazyChaz

Παιδιά να ρωτησω κάτι μπορώ να ενώσω δυο ζευγαρωστες για να κάνω ένα μεγάλο κλουβί; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Παιδιά να ρωτησω κάτι μπορώ να ενώσω δυο ζευγαρωστες για να κάνω ένα μεγάλο κλουβί; 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Μπορείς να ενώσεις 2 76αρες κατα μήκος σχετικά εύκολα και με κόστος αγοράς 60 με 70 ευρώ.  Αισθητικά δεν ξέρω αν σε ικανοποιεί το αποτέλεσμα από τη στιγμή που θα το έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι.

----------


## ChazyChaz

Δεν με πειράζει αισθητικά! Πως μπορώ να τα ενώσω; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Εχω ενα τετοιο για το ζευγαρι μου. Βολεύει που ανοιγει απο πανω και απο εκει μπαινουν ξανα μεσα.

----------


## ChazyChaz

Και εγώ τέτοιο βρήκα στην αρχή αλλά ήθελα κάτι σε πιο μεγάλο και βρήκα αυτό που ανέβασα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Δεν με πειράζει αισθητικά! Πως μπορώ να τα ενώσω; 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Θα σου πρότεινα κι εγώ να πάρεις καλύτερα ένα κλουβί σαν το παραπάνω. Στην περίπτωση όμως που θες να ενώσεις 2 ζευγαρωστρες είναι εύκολο γιατί ειναι συναρμολογουμενες και μπορείς απλά να μην κουμπώσεις 2 πλαϊνά και να τα δέσεις με δεματικα (typerap)

----------


## ChazyChaz

Δηλαδή από αυτό που ανέβασα να προτομισω σαν το άσπρο το από πάνω; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλό βράδυ , εμένα μια χαρά μου κάνει .

----------


## gianniskilkis

Τα πράγματα πρέπει να γίνονται σωστά από την αρχή . Μετά θα βλέπεις  τις προχειρότητες και θα ... γελάς.

----------


## ChazyChaz

Σε τι αναφέρεσαι δεν κατάλαβα! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προσωπικά αν είχα να διαλέξω, θα επέλεγα το μαύρο που ανέβασες!

Αυτό με τις δύο ζευγαρώστρες το έχω κάνει και εγώ και είναι ένα πάρα πολύ άνετο κλουβί για ένα πουλάκι!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αναφέρομαι στο να ενώνεις κλουβιά με δεματικά και τέτοιου είδους πατέντες . Είναι μια κίνηση απολύτου ανάγκης που εάν μείνει μόνιμα ,για μένα έτσι, είναι ένα χάλι .

----------


## ChazyChaz

Αααα οκ! Εντάξει τελικά κατέληξα στο μαύρο που είναι τόσο όσο δυο 76αρες ενωμένες. Θα είναι πολύ άνετα πιστεύω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ChazyChaz

Να ρωτησω κάτι; Η μητέρα μου δουλεύει σε βιολογικά προϊόντα τι μιξ μπορώ να κάνω από αποξηραμένα φρούτα και καρπούς και σπόρους για να δίνω μαζί με την τροφή του; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κοίτα αυτά τα άρθρα. http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...8C%CF%87%CE%B9
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%B1%CF%82

----------

